

Hospital sticker prices mapped (Medicare chargemaster data) - ank2013
http://hospitally.herokuapp.com/

======
anigbrowl
Notwithstanding that the most expensive hospitals are presumably on the
cutting edge of medicine, you have to wonder whether they're actually 20-30
times better than the cheapest ones. It would be interesting to see this data
cross-referenced with property values and average salary data.

~~~
ank2013
Good point. Teaching hospitals probably get more complex cases, so that is a
nuance that should be considered as well. It would also be neat to see how
outcomes relate to obesity scores for the area, walkability, crime, etc. We
did not find find coorelation between outcome and price. If you click on the
hospital icons, the second and third tabs show some aggregate outcomes
measures.

------
rodlevy
For the 50+ million uninsured, these hospital 'sticker' prices can be
disastrous

